# Bite thread- Warning, bloody bite picture



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm only new to keeping snakes, but finally had my first bite that produced *blooooood*! 

I knew one of my females was rather hungry so just stuck my hand in and she struck me twice. I was kinda surprised when I could actually SEE where she got me! 








Now, after I lured you in, its only from a 3mo stimson python hatchling hehehe. to give her credit, I AM surprised she managed to get blood in two 'lines' and two spots! Nice work, Stella! hehe











hehe


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 12, 2012)

bhahahahahahaha ...... nice little warning for children lol ..... ( i know you squeezed it lol )


----------



## Dmnted (Apr 12, 2012)

I like the idea of a bite thread, keep them coming people!


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol froggy, I told you, I squeezed but no more blood  hehe


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 12, 2012)

Offender:





Victim:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 12, 2012)

lmao Josh wins ..... dont need specs to see the blood there lol ....


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice Woma Josh  I think I may have said that a few times hehe. 


I will also note, I only posted to start with for amusements sake  Can I get an award for the most pathetic blood/bite picture though?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 12, 2012)

lmao .... i still think you pricked yourself with a tiny needle and trying to make out it was a bite lolol


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

Nah, woulda made me bleed more if I did that


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 12, 2012)

bhahahahahahaha ,,,,,, need a blood transfusion??? Ambulance ? Lmao ....


----------



## Renenet (Apr 12, 2012)

Stimmies are just so cute when they bite.


----------



## Jande (Apr 12, 2012)

Lol! I was prepared to see a bite from something much larger. I didn't even get the camera out for a little bite like that from mine rofl. Thanks for sharing though, was a good laugh :lol:


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Do you need a bandaid?


----------



## cwebb (Apr 12, 2012)

wow cute stimmie !! very pretty. not an ant fan but that one is a knockout


----------



## Renenet (Apr 12, 2012)

akarsha said:


> Do you need a bandaid?



I think a freakin' tourniquet is more in order.


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I think a freakin' tourniquet is more in order.



+1


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2012)

Hehehehe I have had so much worse from other causes, but you know, being my first bite I HAD to make the effort to get a photo! 

And I will admit I used that thread title to lure people


----------



## pretzels (Apr 12, 2012)

i tried so hard to get a picture of my bite...but the tiny pin pricks of blood were wiped away by the time i salvaged my phone from the mess i call my bedroom.
my sister got bitten by my spotted and thought she would show it off to the nurses at the hospital when her bf had surgery. got a few of them going when she said she had been bitten by a snake..was funny


----------



## Erebos (Apr 12, 2012)

this bugger got me the day I pulled him out of the bag first real tag from something over 100grams


Cheers Brenton


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Quite painfull...  my very first bite.


----------



## Marzzy (Apr 12, 2012)

First bite Tickled 


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?1zcdxm


----------



## snake79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice looking stimmie there


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 12, 2012)

I couldn't move my fingers properly for a few days. It's the best bite I've had thus far


----------



## Parra22 (Apr 12, 2012)

Diamond python got me


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 12, 2012)

So glad you mob survived. They really are butchers eh? :shock:

but really, preying mantis can cut you up better than that!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 12, 2012)

Geez Kitah, you were sooooo lucky :shock: It very nearly bit you fair on the RING :lol: Hehehehehehahahahahah


----------



## Origamislice (Apr 12, 2012)

my coastal, he was hungry... looked better with the blood dripping off my hand but all well.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

Ouch! ^ that brings a tear to the eye :shock: nasty!


----------



## Khagan (Apr 13, 2012)

Good thing you had a microscope at hand to get that pic Kitah =p.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 13, 2012)

Shush... hehe it still got blood!


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

And it missed her ring..... imagine the damage if the snake got her on the ring :shock: could have damaged its jaw quite badly


----------



## Kitah (Apr 13, 2012)

Its ok, I think Stella must be rather 'cluey' or something- she seems to go for whatever the softer/more tender skin thats available, usually


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 13, 2012)

Rahni29 said:


> View attachment 247190
> 
> I couldn't move my fingers properly for a few days. It's the best bite I've had thus far



Ouch.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Apr 13, 2012)

Ouch, Anyone wanna post some nice BIG snake bites?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Apr 13, 2012)

No way is that a bite, looks more like latex and corn syrup


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Apr 13, 2012)

What was that? a crock? :shock: how many stitches? What sort of snake?


----------



## GlennB (Apr 13, 2012)

Hahaha nice scratch kitah


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

Here's my collection of bites:


----------



## animal805 (Apr 13, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> Nice Woma Josh  I think I may have said that a few times hehe.
> 
> 
> I will also note, I only posted to start with for amusements sake  Can I get an award for the most pathetic blood/bite picture though?



You win


----------



## ingie (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome home rough scaled pythons!!!! Note to self: Don't get impatient and stick your head in the pillow case of a cold and cranky adult RSP haha.


----------



## lithopian (Apr 13, 2012)

^ holy crap!!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

That's a beauty ingie, that must have hurt! I know rsps have rather large teeth.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 13, 2012)

ingie said:


> Welcome home rough scaled pythons!!!! Note to self: Don't get impatient and stick your head in the pillow case of a cold and cranky adult RSP haha.



It was just a kiss, very affectionate snake by the looks of it lol.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 13, 2012)

not a bite,just a light brushing of a 4 and a half foot tame lacies teeth,note to ones self,dont let one bite u

cant see in the pic but theres actually a deep laceration,didnt realise it was there till i saw blood

they have forked tongues to and can be snakey buggers so .................


----------



## Shotta (Apr 13, 2012)

wow those some crazy bites!
damn nature u scary


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 13, 2012)

GEEZE INGIE...Owch much and Tahlia I love the one of Savanna fanging down loL!


----------



## myusername (Apr 13, 2012)

Should have been more careful washing my hands after playing with the dogs.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Apr 13, 2012)

lol, like that 1


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 13, 2012)

^^ NAILED lol Owch. Funny tho I played with our guniea pigs and parrots then handle my snakes and nothing, one day tho I will get wacked and a bite from a 200cm bredli is going to hurt I know it lol!


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Tahlia I love the one of Savanna fanging down loL!



My mother took that pic, it was only the second feeding response bite I'd had and I was a bit frightened because she was coiling and squeezing but my mum wanted a picture... thanks mum :lol:


----------



## Skelhorn (Apr 13, 2012)

Hahaha I think its awesome, great shot, Did it hurt? And is that a spotted or a type of Stimson...looks practically fully grown!


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Apr 13, 2012)

My 5 year olds first bite from our biggest diamond... The bite extends to the middle if his palm but he wasn't impressed with the photo thing... 



My first bite (to draw blood) from my yearling woma 



Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk


----------



## myusername (Apr 13, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> ^^ NAILED lol Owch. Funny tho I played with our guniea pigs and parrots then handle my snakes and nothing, one day tho I will get wacked and a bite from a 200cm bredli is going to hurt I know it lol!



Yeah weirdly I had actually washed my hands, but forgot to scrub in between my fingers. My olive was a great snake, very calm and tolerant of handling, but as soon as he smelled our dogs or a rat, nothing with a heat signature could go anywhere near him.


----------



## Renenet (Apr 13, 2012)

myusername said:


> Should have been more careful washing my hands after playing with the dogs.



So how did you get the olive off?


----------



## richardsc (Apr 13, 2012)

My 5 year olds first bite from our biggest diamond... The bite extends to the middle if his palm but he wasn't impressed with the photo thing... 

was almost going to ask if u were ray hoser but you said diamond not venomoid


----------



## myusername (Apr 13, 2012)

Renenet said:


> So how did you get the olive off?



Ran his head under a running tap for 5 mins or so till he let go. Was contemplating getting the metho out to assist because it was actually quite painful. Unfortunately, once he had let go, he still thought he was wrapped around a prey item... so getting him off my arm without him reattaching is a whole other story.


----------



## Jessh88 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh I'm so jealous iv owned snakes for 7 months now (2 1 yr old Stimys and a yr old SWCP) and I'm yet to be bitten. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Dmnted (Apr 13, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> Here's my collection of bites:



So your moving on to elapids soon ? 
Sorry


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

Skelhorn said:


> Hahaha I think its awesome, great shot, Did it hurt? And is that a spotted or a type of Stimson...looks practically fully grown!



It hurt a little bit, it was more annoying than anything. She was an adult spotted.


----------



## grimnir (Apr 13, 2012)

This is my most recent feeding mishap


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 13, 2012)

Dmnted said:


> So your moving on to elapids soon ?
> Sorry



No way :shock:


----------



## Dapple (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 247337

(no blood just a story)

This young lady liked the smell of denim jeans, she got my thigh from her enclosure, it took her 2 seconds to drag all 6.8ft of body out of her enclosure and around my leg.

She did not want to let go for 20mins, she thought i was the biggest rat she had ever caught. Squeezing tighter and tighter as i moved the slightest.
:shock:


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 13, 2012)

7ft Proserpine just in a bad mood


----------



## lcanal01 (Apr 13, 2012)

View attachment 247350

yearling bredli whacked me good
:cry:


----------



## Mace699 (Apr 14, 2012)

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...629151930220_618295219_18848128_7063143_n.jpg liucky i blinkednot a nad nite but could have tickled


----------



## SpilotaFreak78 (Apr 14, 2012)

worst Ive had so far is two of my snakes. First day I got my HY Diamond, she decided to try and eat my left hand. Mauled it then crushed it. Couldn't get her off for about ten minutes, turned my fingers blue and bruised all four of my main fingers, but no lingering damage, but I was sore for about a week. Bites marks were left for a week or two due to the fact she had squeezed alot of blood out of me, crushing my hand after biting. My partner helped me get her off after he brought out a thawed warmed rat and tossed it into the tub we were trying to get her into for feeding to begin with, she went straight for it. I guess from that point on we surmised she was an aggressivve feeder, but then shes bitchy at the best of times anyhow. Then there is my feisty Darwin Classic. I'm a sucker for trying to tame train my snakes. Shes only 5 mo atm and hasn't calmed down yet so bites alot. The most she has gotten me is a couple dozen times within the space of a few minutes because I was a glutton for wanting to try and pick her up by hand, training her to accept this without biting. She syill bites, bet doesnt hold on like she used to at the beginning, now she thinks shes like a viper, bite release bite release etc continuously!


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## myusername (Apr 14, 2012)

That looks like a decent sized spotted python Serpentess, how much does he/she weigh?


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 14, 2012)

myusername said:


> That looks like a decent sized spotted python Serpentess, how much does he/she weigh?


This bite was from late last year. This boy's last weight was 870g (weighed in early March 2012). He's 4.5 yrs old, and is really a lovely fella, just got a strong feeding response, haha.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 17, 2012)

Bumping back up, need more blood guys! 

The bites my guys deal are hardcore! ahaha I'm kidding... first bite from my male tonight- he's usually extremely placid but he is EXTREMELY food responsive.

At least theres slightly more blood.... even if you still struggle to see it lol!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Apr 17, 2012)

bhhahahaha Waaaaaaaaambulance


----------



## Renenet (Apr 17, 2012)

Kitah :) said:


> The bites my guys deal are hardcore! ahaha I'm kidding... first bite from my male tonight- he's usually extremely placid but he is EXTREMELY food responsive.



Dammit, Kitah, have you got stimmies crossbred with sharks? They're mauling you!


----------



## Scotty_C (Apr 27, 2012)

Gday all,

Just thought Id share, we have a 2 year old Spotted that has been an awesome snake. Fed him early this week and he is getting a little to big for his hide especially when he has just chowed down a rat. His body lifted up the hide and half his body was hanging out of it, looked very uncomfortable so i thought Id lift the hide off him when BAM!!! Strike 1, first time he has ever bitten me since we have had him. I was very tired at the time and didnt even flinch and remembered reading on this forum that that is a good thing, he didnt let go for around 5 minutes removing his fangs from my thumb but kept constricting for around another 20 minutes. 

I didnt have time to take any snaps  was a little blood and now bear two puncture marks as a reminder 

Cranky little bugger I think due to still digesting or maybe my hands spelt of something, really not sure. Anyway hope he snaps out of his mood.

We handle him a fair bit so I will give him a few days to calm down 

Here is a recent pic of the tough guy anyway.

Enjoy


----------



## reptalica (Apr 28, 2012)

Sheesh guys and galz I knew I shouldn't have opened up this thread on the midst of me acquiring my first, especially those Woma pics. I really didn't need to see them. 

Ahhh well as they say in the classics...."If you can't beat 'em join 'em."


----------



## snakefreak16 (May 13, 2012)

*bites*

View attachment 251762
View attachment 251763
mates 2.5m coastal


----------



## SasseH (May 13, 2012)

You don't need to squeeze for effect when the damned offender constricts it for you 

Got many just as bad but no recent pics... hmm lazy, here's some old blood though

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes-37/hand-food-group-blood-69778/


----------



## richardsc (May 16, 2012)

lol cop that sasseH,got to love darwins,my first python was a yearling one,didnt mess around,if it had a crack it connected,only had adult ones since and they have been very mellow,the lil tyke was one of my faves though


----------

